# [Gnome] Police de caractères trop petite (résolu)

## dough29

Bonsoir à tous !

Voilà je suis en face d'un problème d'affichage qui me tord autant les neuronnes que les yeux (même ma souris en patie :p)

Bref pour résumer, certaines police à l'affichage sont très petites !

Ma résolution est de 1280*960 et je n'aimerai pas descendre en dessous.

Constatez par vous même ce que j'obtient :

http://dough29.free.fr/dummy/upload/SmallFonts.png

J'ai donc essayé de modifier partout où j'ai pu trouver les tailles des polices mais sans succès !

J'ajoute que certains menus ont des polices tout à fait lisibles, c'est le cas des menus Gnome. Tandis que d'autres, les menus de FireFox par exemple, sont quasi illisible.

Je suis en driver NVidia, avec ou sans Compiz c'est la même chose. J'ai le dual view activé pour affichage sur télévision.

Voilà, merci d'avance à toute âme s'intéressant à mon problème et pouvant m'emmener sur une piste de résolution  :Very Happy: Last edited by dough29 on Thu Apr 03, 2008 3:03 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye de faire le ménage dans tes fichiers ~/.gtkrc*

----------

## dough29

Merci pour cette réponse rapide  :Very Happy: 

Je n'ai que ~/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2

Voici son contenu :

```
# Autowritten by gnome-settings-daemon. Do not edit

include "/home/dough/.gtkrc.mine"
```

Evidement, ~/.gtkrc.mine n'existe pas...

Une idée ?

----------

## Desintegr

Pas trop d'idée, j'avais eu le même problème et il avait été réglé en supprimant les fichiers .gtkrc*.

Pour Eclipse, c'est possible de modifier la taille et le choix des polices dans la configuration de l'éditeur.

Pour Firefox, vérifie que l'option layout.css.dpi a bien -1 comme valeur. Tu peux aussi essayer 0 ou une autre valeur.

----------

## dough29

Bon ben...

J'y suis allé à la crado  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai viré tous mes .gnome et compagnie... ça a fonctionné  :Cool: 

Bon j'avoue que c'est pas top pour savoir maintenant d'où venais le problème  :Embarassed: 

Donc voilà, c'est réglé... Merci pour ton intérêt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Bien essayé, mais c'est un (résolu) en fin de titre qu'il faut mettre et pas RESOLU en plein au milieu   :Laughing: 

----------

## dough29

Mieux ? :p

Me souvenais plus trop, j'ai pris exemple sur le premier topic venu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Je vais te dire oui ... mais bon,  ca devrais être : 

(résolu)

et pas

RESOLU

 :Laughing: 

----------

## dough29

Ouais mais là tu me fais un tour de magie pour ajouter 2 caractères dans le titre que j'ai déjà racourcis :p

----------

## gbetous

Facile : 

[Gnome] Police de caractères trop petite [RESOLU]

Je pense que ça enlève rien au sens du post...

----------

## loopx

 *dough29 wrote:*   

> Ouais mais là tu me fais un tour de magie pour ajouter 2 caractères dans le titre que j'ai déjà racourcis :p

 

Bah, tu raccourci  :Smile: 

mais lol ...

fin bon, on va dire OK mais pour le prochain, pas de majuscule et pas de crochet (des parenthèses)   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Facile : 
> 
> [Gnome] Police de caractères trop petite [RESOLU]
> 
> Je pense que ça enlève rien au sens du post...

 

parenthèse ...

----------

## dough29

Ben si tout le monde s'y met sur son point du vue on a pas fini de pense...

----------

## loopx

 :Smile: 

ben, si tu regarde bien, les parenthèses sont les plus utilisées  :Wink: 

----------

## dough29

Ben ouais...

Tu sais j'ai regardé le premier topic que j'ai trouvé avec "Résolu" et j'ai pris modèle...

Avant j'avais regardé le topic épinglé, rien pour dire qu'il faut ajouter un "solved" et surtout comment le faire...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

